# Free oysters at Gilligan's! 4/8/15



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

We are bringing the grill out tonight! Oysters start at 4PM!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeppie


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you are a yuppie, you bald headed fart.

hope to see you next wed., tom. i'll be there with that new girl you hired.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## jayman (Nov 11, 2014)

wow, wish I was live close by would go there every weekend for 
oyster.:thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jayman said:


> wow, wish I was live close by would go there every weekend for
> oyster.:thumbup:


It is only on Wednesday Nights


----------

